# Motta Distribution tool for xmas



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Merry Christmas too you all.

I got one of these: http://www.coffeemasters.co.uk/motta-coffee-levelling-tool for xmas and have had a few goes with it now.

I'm finding that my extractions seem to be quite a bit quicker than before and I can't understand why.

My old method was grind, 18g (weighed output), brief shake to distribute then tamp, extract.

New method, grind 18g (weighed, the same), place distribution tool on top, spin a few times, then tamp, extract.

Same beans (ok, a day older), but haven't changed the grind setting yet.

Yesterday without the Motta it was c.30s for 30g output, today more like 22s.

Mouth taste is good though from the extraction today with good crema. Should I just not worry about it?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

All I can decipher from this is that your flow rate increased due to the introduction of the grooming tool. I guess the question is why. What can cause the flow rate to increase when seemingly, the other variables that control flow rate is locked down?

Pump pressure, bean/roast type, dose, grind size, water temp and basket are all not variables here, leaving channelling as the only symptom explainable due to decreased ability of the coffee bed to sustain pressure.

I intentionally left out tamp pressure. It is a controversial area where people are divided into their beliefs that it does/doesn't influences flow rate. I feel it does. But above a certain (sufficient) tamp pressure, the differences and rate of change become diminishing.

If you are sure that within reason you are tamping at the same pressure as before, and post tamp the puck level within the basket is the same as before, then this won't be it either.

My random guess is that the groomer is set too deep. It is somehow compressing the pre-tamp grind and is adversely affecting the distribution pre-tamp.

If you have a naked pf, it would tell you a lot. Channelling is easy to visually confirm. Different areas blonding at different rates would point the finger at the groomer.

If you don't have naked pf, then we have to do it blind. Doable, but bit of a shag to explain. Will only do so if you come back saying you don't have naked pf.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Just re read your original post.

Even though it is called a distributor, it only grooms the top layer.

You do need to continue to shake and distribute just as before ☺. Unfortunately, it doesn't replace that part of the preparation. Grind into the portafilter basket, shake, tap and redistribute all the same at before, then use the grooming tool.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Another possibility is the new tool is just levelling the top of the puck.

Try adding shaking back to your process before you level - you might have big holes underneath that perfectly levelled top ;-)


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts on this

I should have mentioned that I do have a naked PF and I didn't get a chance to look at the pour other than it came out nice and central, but I didn't see how even the colouring was. I also tamp using a click mat so tamp pressure should be consistant.

I will add the shake back in and I've also adjusted the distributor to be a bit shallower as i wondered if it was just compressing the top part as it was set quite deep.

Will report back


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Well I've just had another go and wow, back to the proper extraction times and I'm now finding hidden notes in this decaf I've been using.

I set the distribution tool to be quite a bit shallower (so the top half 'ridge' sits on the basket but there is still a little room left to tamp after) and made sure I did my little shake(!) and all is now well.

I lovely uniform single stream from the naked PF with wonderful uniform striping too. I'll try and grab a video next time I use it.

Thanks for the advice


----------

